# Christmas gift



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

For some reason the sit is not letting me post more pictures. But I've finished all the Christmas gifts. Here's one. I made a boo-boo so had to do the decorative stitching to cover it up. Maybe she won't see it.

Oldest gr-daughters lap quilt


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Here is son's, I've shown it before. Queen size

Sorry about so many posts but I couldn't get it to load all of them in one post.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Oldest daughter's full size


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Youngest daughter's full size


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Middle gr-daughter's lap quilt


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Youngest gr-daughter's lap quilt


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Beautiful work Ruby! I especially like the blue/green one.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Awesome, they're are gonna love them!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What a lucky family you have to receive such beautiful hand made gifts. I can't imagine the hours of work you have put into all these gifts. You have done a wonderful job with all these quilts.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

They're all beautiful. I'm sure they'll all treasure them.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Wow, you've been very busy! They're all pretty.


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

These are just gorgeous!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow Ruby, you are like a one woman quilting machine!!!! Great job!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh My......
Beautiful quilts.......
I LOVE ALL of Them.......
bopeep


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

My goodness you have been busy! What a lucky family you have! Merry Christmas to you, now take a break!


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful! And what fond memories of the recipients you must have thought of while you were busy stitching!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow-you have been busy! beautiful quilts, they will love them!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks guys


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Those are really lovely. And your longarming is fabulous.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

It's getting a little easier. Sure wish it had a stitch regulator. Maybe someday when I get it paid for maybe I can save up 6 or 7 hundred dollars for one.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow you have been crazy busy! They're beautiful, and I'm in awe that you got them all done!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Can I become Part of yOur family? And my 8 kids? You make such beautiful quilts! Wow!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

All of the quilts are phenomenal! I like that first one (the red and green one) the most!


----------

